# 110V Pressure mat?



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Is there such a thing as a 110v AC pressure mat? I hooked one up in-line for a strobe light last year and it worked just fine for short bursts with no apparant damage (melted plastic, wires, etc.). 

There are no markings on the current mat switch to tell me one way or the other and I don't remember where I got it. I don't want to fry this one and would like to use a few more for next year. I also don't want to have to run everything through a prop controller.

The ones on Monster Guts look like they only handle low-voltage applications. 

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

You're taking a big risk running 110VAC through a mat. Those things are designed for low voltage (24VDC max) applications. If you need to switch a big load with a mat, go the safe route - use a 5-9 volt relay on the mat and switch the AC with that. You can power the relay with a battery or small wart.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Otaku said:


> You're taking a big risk running 110VAC through a mat. Those things are designed for low voltage (24VDC max) applications. If you need to switch a big load with a mat, go the safe route - use a 5-9 volt relay on the mat and switch the AC with that. You can power the relay with a battery or small wart.


Thanks for the quick reply. I figured something like that. I know it's asking a lot, but do you have any links to the relay in question?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

This little guy will do the job:
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2049716
Just wire a battery in series with the coil and the mat and you're good to go. The relay contacts will switch up to 12A.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Here's a couple from Rat Shack:

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062477&filterName=Type&filterValue=SPST

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3020762&filterName=Type&filterValue=SPST


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

lewlew said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. I figured something like that. I know it's asking a lot, but do you have any links to the relay in question?


There are a number of sites to check out, I added some here......
http://www.allelectronics.com/index.php

http://www.goldmine-elec.com/

http://www.electronics123.com/

All of these sites have nice products and good prices.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Eek! I had an immediate vision of fried TOTers


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

fritz42_male said:


> Eek! I had an immediate vision of fried TOTers


Nope, just fried actors. If I fry one I can use him as a prop. Besides, I can always get more.:zombie:

Seriously though. *Thank you thank you thank you!* I certainly didn't want to get anyone hurt and these fixes will all do the trick nicely.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Made me think of the hotdog cooker I once made as a kid. It worked well with a couple of nails and a lamp cord. Maybe we could make one for Ronco and call it the TOTaler.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

rofl


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

I never heard of one before! what is a pressure mat?


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

It's used to trigger a prop. Here's an example - http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=96481
This one is easily hackable and useful.


----------

